
An Intimate Look at Italy’s Saffron Harvest - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/travel/italy-saffron.html
======
sbuccini
Abruzzo is amazingly beautiful. It is similar to California in that you can go
to the beach and ski in the mountains on the same day.

My great-grandfather immigrated to the US from Alanno, a small village on the
other side of the mountains from Navelli which is featured in this article. If
you ever decide to go visit to see the saffron harvest for yourself, consider
staying with my distant relatives on the family farm[0]!

[0]
[https://www.agriturismo.it/en/farmhouse/abruzzo/pescara/LaMa...](https://www.agriturismo.it/en/farmhouse/abruzzo/pescara/LaMasseria-9650171/index.html)

------
eternalban
The geo-politics of Saffron:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/30/dining/saffron-
iran.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/30/dining/saffron-iran.html)
(article is post-JCPOA, 2015)

